# Patent: RF cinema zoom lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 3, 2020)

> Canon News has uncovered a patent that appears to show RF mount cinema zoom lenses. It looks like these are cinema lenses because of their complexity and larger image height of 14mm. APS-C lenses from Canon tend to have an image height of 13.66mm.
> Japan Patent Application 2020-194056
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## BroderLund (Dec 3, 2020)

This would be amazing glass! Just what I have been hoping for the new RF C line. Now I wonder what the size and cost will be. Nether will be small. Also, will these be fully manual lenses, or autofocus like the COMPACT-SERVO 18-80mm T4.4. Given the wide aperture I feel these will be fully manual, and therefore not cheap.


----------



## marathonman (Dec 3, 2020)

Typical Canon. Cripple Hammer their RF lenses to protect their EF line. Writing to the Executives at Canon Japan demanding a total and unreserved apology, and alerting the UK small claims court to my impending class action!


----------



## BakaBokeh (Dec 3, 2020)

Can't wait to put this on the RP!


----------



## Bob Howland (Dec 3, 2020)

Does the Canon R mount support power zoom lenses? One of the benefits of purchasing a camcorder instead of an interchangeable lens video camera is that the camcorder's integral lens can be zoomed, including from a remote control.


----------



## mariosk1gr (Dec 3, 2020)

After long time ago we were expecting the successor of EF-S 17-55 F:/2.8 iS.... if the RF 16-70 f:/2.8 will come as a cinema grade lens with AF and iS then this lens will be the one to rule them all (while ofc we r talking in regards of video and all around lens)!! Also Rf 18-55 f:/2.0 is an amazing patent! Canon bring these lenses please and let us to put them on our c70s and let the other ppl talk about a7/fx shit while we will create amazing images!!


----------



## MacMen (Dec 4, 2020)

RF 16-70 T2.8 Cine Lens? For FF that would be awesome !


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 4, 2020)

MacMen said:


> RF 16-70 T2.8 Cine Lens? For FF that would be awesome !



Image height is given as 14mm, so it wouldn't cover FF sensors. Probably for Canon's Cinema cameras, which have sensors with a diagonal of 28.2mm


----------



## waldi72 (Dec 4, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> Does the Canon R mount support power zoom lenses? One of the benefits of purchasing a camcorder instead of an interchangeable lens video camera is that the camcorder's integral lens can be zoomed, including from a remote control.


You can buy SERVO Cinema Zoom lenses for any Canon C series Cinema Camera.
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod..._name:canon,fct_zooms-primes_4696:zoom-lenses 
What is more you can use them even on EOS 1D X series Camera and by providing external 12V supply you can use power zoom too.


----------



## Arod820 (Dec 4, 2020)

I can’t wait to not be able to afford these!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2020)

Superb edition Canon - forging the RF system to be excellent FF still, video and cinema system. (Wished Nikon would have done a cine line cameras + lenses - likely to be too late - even if they started it now )


----------



## jonebize (Dec 5, 2020)

Those f/2.0 zooms are holy grail. I don't care what everyone else is talking about


----------



## Skux (Dec 5, 2020)

Please let any of these be real. This is the first step in making RF APS-C worthwhile.


----------



## RunAndGun (Dec 7, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> Does the Canon R mount support power zoom lenses? One of the benefits of purchasing a camcorder instead of an interchangeable lens video camera is that the camcorder's integral lens can be zoomed, including from a remote control.





waldi72 said:


> You can buy SERVO Cinema Zoom lenses for any Canon C series Cinema Camera.
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/products/digital-cine-lenses/ci/25249?sort=PRICE_LOW_TO_HIGH&filters=fct_a_features_4698:servo-zoom-grip,fct_brand_name:canon,fct_zooms-primes_4696:zoom-lenses
> What is more you can use them even on EOS 1D X series Camera and by providing external 12V supply you can use power zoom too.




Just for fun, I did this one day...


----------

